# The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!



## mal

*The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*







Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...  

*Far from what it REALLY was.*

I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.  

Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!  

For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?  

From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture: 

*9: Pointlessly Mean.

12: Antibiotic Slutty.

3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.

6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *

At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?



peace...


----------



## xotoxi

tha malcontent said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*


 
Never heard of it.


----------



## Sarah G

Golden Girls is one of the funniest shows ever, I watch reruns sometimes even now.

My fav is that bitch Dorothy.  Very funny and smart!


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
Click to expand...


LIAR!...



peace...


----------



## Queen

tha malcontent said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Perhaps you should be asking yourself why you're with a woman who's addicted to such a stupid and boring show.


----------



## Phoenix

tha malcontent said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIAR!...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


He has the Collector's Edition DVD set of all the seasons.


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Programs like that (Elderly Dorothy especially) are the reason I never replaced my TV when it went out.   There was just too much of it.


----------



## AquaAthena

are funny. The chemistry between the characters was very good. I've been told that I am Dorothy. (?) I don't think so though. I'm much more into Sophia..lol. Rose is a trip...I like to be puzzled however...

AquaA.


----------



## mal

Queen said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps you should be asking yourself why you're with a woman who's addicted to such a stupid and boring show.
Click to expand...


Wow... You this Bitter and Angry in Real Life?... Thread is a Joke, Fuckpuddle. 



peace...


----------



## casper4020322

I loved Golden Girls and my mother (now deceased) did too and I will look at reruns whenever nothing else is on. I also look at Andy Griffith and only if Barney is on it. Do any of you look at reruns of Dukes of Hazzard or Miami Vice? Do you still look at THE BIRDS? That is one movie I just love. Do you remember the original Cinderella with Leslie Anne Warren and Stuart Damon? He played on General Hospital. They do not show that anymore!! How about the Honeymooners? I loved Ralph and Norton.


----------



## Luissa

YOu are lucky I don't neg rep you, Mal!


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> YOu are lucky I don't neg rep you, Mal!



Just Playin', Lady... 



peace...


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The funniest episode was when they took turns trying to see who could deep throat the salami hanging in the Italian Deli....maybe that was the porno remake?

To me, Golden Girls was like Friends or Raymond, just not funny not even by accident


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> The funniest episode was when they took turns trying to see who could deep throat the salami hanging in the Italian Deli....maybe that was the porno remake?
> 
> To me, Golden Girls was like Friends or Raymond, just not funny not even by accident



Golden Girls is on a much higher level comedically than those two sitcoms.

Rose: Well, I'm here if you want to pick my brain. 
Dorothy: Rose, honey. Maybe we should leave it alone and let it heal. 

Blanche: I'm jumpier than a virgin at a prison rodeo. 
Dorothy: That's pretty jumpy. 

Rose: Can I ask a dumb question? 
Dorothy: Better than anyone I know. 

Rose: Now, I know no one wants to hear any of my stories right now... 
Dorothy: That's always a safe bet, Rose. 
Rose: ...but you need to hear about my cousin Ingmar. He was different. He used to do bird imitations. 
Blanche: Well, what's wrong with that? 
Rose: Well, let's just say you wouldn't want to park your car under their oak tree. 

Sophia: I hate communism. 
Dorothy: Of course you hate communism, Ma it's because you were raised a fascist. 

Rose: I just found out I'm the most boring on Earth. 
Sophia: Did something happen to Regis Philbin? 

Blanche: Why I couldn't... I'd feel like a... like a... 
Dorothy: Like a backstabbing slut? 
Blanche: ...no... 

Miles Webber: Rose, I've never met anyone quite like you. 
Sophia: Check the corn field on Hee-Haw. 

Sophia: Blanche, a terrible thing has happened to you. But when life does something like this, there are a couple of things you got to remember. You got your health, right? 
Blanche: Yeah. 
Sophia: You can still walk, can't you? 
Blanche: That's true. 
Sophia: Great, go get me a glass of water. 

Sophia: Where are you going? 
Salvadore Petrillo: To get some air. 
Sophia: We got air in the house. 
Salvadore Petrillo: I like beer with my air.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest episode was when they took turns trying to see who could deep throat the salami hanging in the Italian Deli....maybe that was the porno remake?
> 
> To me, Golden Girls was like Friends or Raymond, just not funny not even by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Girls is on a much higher level comedically than those two sitcoms.
> 
> Rose: Well, I'm here if you want to pick my brain.
> Dorothy: Rose, honey. Maybe we should leave it alone and let it heal.
> 
> Blanche: I'm jumpier than a virgin at a prison rodeo.
> Dorothy: That's pretty jumpy.
> 
> Rose: Can I ask a dumb question?
> Dorothy: Better than anyone I know.
> 
> Rose: Now, I know no one wants to hear any of my stories right now...
> Dorothy: That's always a safe bet, Rose.
> Rose: ...but you need to hear about my cousin Ingmar. He was different. He used to do bird imitations.
> Blanche: Well, what's wrong with that?
> Rose: Well, let's just say you wouldn't want to park your car under their oak tree.
> 
> Sophia: I hate communism.
> Dorothy: Of course you hate communism, Ma it's because you were raised a fascist.
> 
> Rose: I just found out I'm the most boring on Earth.
> Sophia: Did something happen to Regis Philbin?
> 
> Blanche: Why I couldn't... I'd feel like a... like a...
> Dorothy: Like a backstabbing slut?
> Blanche: ...no...
> 
> Miles Webber: Rose, I've never met anyone quite like you.
> Sophia: Check the corn field on Hee-Haw.
> 
> Sophia: Blanche, a terrible thing has happened to you. But when life does something like this, there are a couple of things you got to remember. You got your health, right?
> Blanche: Yeah.
> Sophia: You can still walk, can't you?
> Blanche: That's true.
> Sophia: Great, go get me a glass of water.
> 
> Sophia: Where are you going?
> Salvadore Petrillo: To get some air.
> Sophia: We got air in the house.
> Salvadore Petrillo: I like beer with my air.
Click to expand...


I lol'ed out loud.


----------



## mal

Sarah G said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The funniest episode was when they took turns trying to see who could deep throat the salami hanging in the Italian Deli....maybe that was the porno remake?
> 
> To me, Golden Girls was like Friends or Raymond, just not funny not even by accident
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Girls is on a much higher level comedically than those two sitcoms.
> 
> Rose: Well, I'm here if you want to pick my brain.
> Dorothy: Rose, honey. Maybe we should leave it alone and let it heal.
> 
> Blanche: I'm jumpier than a virgin at a prison rodeo.
> Dorothy: That's pretty jumpy.
> 
> Rose: Can I ask a dumb question?
> Dorothy: Better than anyone I know.
> 
> Rose: Now, I know no one wants to hear any of my stories right now...
> Dorothy: That's always a safe bet, Rose.
> Rose: ...but you need to hear about my cousin Ingmar. He was different. He used to do bird imitations.
> Blanche: Well, what's wrong with that?
> Rose: Well, let's just say you wouldn't want to park your car under their oak tree.
> 
> Sophia: I hate communism.
> Dorothy: Of course you hate communism, Ma it's because you were raised a fascist.
> 
> Rose: I just found out I'm the most boring on Earth.
> Sophia: Did something happen to Regis Philbin?
> 
> Blanche: Why I couldn't... I'd feel like a... like a...
> Dorothy: Like a backstabbing slut?
> Blanche: ...no...
> 
> Miles Webber: Rose, I've never met anyone quite like you.
> Sophia: Check the corn field on Hee-Haw.
> 
> Sophia: Blanche, a terrible thing has happened to you. But when life does something like this, there are a couple of things you got to remember. You got your health, right?
> Blanche: Yeah.
> Sophia: You can still walk, can't you?
> Blanche: That's true.
> Sophia: Great, go get me a glass of water.
> 
> Sophia: Where are you going?
> Salvadore Petrillo: To get some air.
> Sophia: We got air in the house.
> Salvadore Petrillo: I like beer with my air.
Click to expand...


Truth be Told... I Adore that my Wife Loves it, and I Watch it with her...  Before this it was Scrubs... And before that it was Drew Carey.

With a Mix of some Simpsons, Family Guy, Oz, The Sopranos, Rome, Spartacus, reruns of Miami Vice on DVD and Movies...

Last Night she Picked "Desperado" for us...

A Modern Classic.



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet

tha malcontent said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Many of those white old hags do have a filthy and disgusting mentality.!I am taking in real life , not just in that sitcom arena.


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those white old hags do have a filthy and disgusting mentality.!I am taking in real life , not just in that sitcom arena.
Click to expand...


You should'a been a Blow Job...



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet

tha malcontent said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those white old hags do have a filthy and disgusting mentality.!I am taking in real life , not just in that sitcom arena.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should'a been a Blow Job...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I don't know what you trying to imply with that statement.


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of those white old hags do have a filthy and disgusting mentality.!I am taking in real life , not just in that sitcom arena.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should'a been a Blow Job...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what you trying to imply with that statement.
Click to expand...


That you are a Racist, and that's the Level of Respect I have for someone who goes down that Road in a Goof Thread...



peace...


----------



## 52ndStreet

tha malcontent said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should'a been a Blow Job...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you trying to imply with that statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you are a Racist, and that's the Level of Respect I have for someone who goes down that Road in a Goof Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Well listen faggot I don't do blow jobs, I leave that for faggots like you. 
If you can think it you will do it.!


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you trying to imply with that statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you are a Racist, and that's the Level of Respect I have for someone who goes down that Road in a Goof Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well listen faggot I don't do blow jobs, I leave that for faggots like you.
> If you can think it you will do it.!
Click to expand...


You are a Simple Son-of-a-Bitch, aren't you...  ...

Let me try this again... Slowly.

YOU... Meaning your Bad Self as a Human, should have been a Blow Job... Get it?...

Give it some Thought, Dingleberry.

How about this... You should've been a Stain on a Navy Blue Dress... Get it?



peace...


----------



## Toro

Old women talking about sex with many, many different men just didn't really do much for me.

It was kinda gross actually.


----------



## 52ndStreet

tha malcontent said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you are a Racist, and that's the Level of Respect I have for someone who goes down that Road in a Goof Thread...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well listen faggot I don't do blow jobs, I leave that for faggots like you.
> If you can think it you will do it.!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a Simple Son-of-a-Bitch, aren't you...  ...
> 
> Let me try this again... Slowly.
> 
> YOU... Meaning your Bad Self as a Human, should have been a Blow Job... Get it?...
> 
> Give it some Thought, Dingleberry.
> 
> How about this... You should've been a Stain on a Navy Blue Dress... Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?


----------



## Samson

Toro said:


> Old women talking about sex with many, many different men just didn't really do much for me.
> 
> It was kinda gross actually.



Its a wimmin's show.

The Titile Pretty Much gives it away.


----------



## eagleseven

tha malcontent said:


> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *


You have a problem with GILFs?


----------



## goldcatt

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well listen faggot I don't do blow jobs, I leave that for faggots like you.
> If you can think it you will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Simple Son-of-a-Bitch, aren't you...  ...
> 
> Let me try this again... Slowly.
> 
> YOU... Meaning your Bad Self as a Human, should have been a Blow Job... Get it?...
> 
> Give it some Thought, Dingleberry.
> 
> How about this... You should've been a Stain on a Navy Blue Dress... Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?
Click to expand...




Thanks retard, I needed that laugh.


----------



## casper4020322

Frankly, I don't give a damn what anybody says I love the Golden Girls and Blanche the most. Blanche was a 'ho with a heart except when Rose start telling those crazy azz St Olaf stories. I loved Rose too, and Dorothy and Sophia. Hell, I loved the Golden Girls period.


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> Old women talking about sex with many, many different men just didn't really do much for me.
> 
> It was kinda gross actually.



And then some...



peace...


----------



## mal

52ndStreet said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well listen faggot I don't do blow jobs, I leave that for faggots like you.
> If you can think it you will do it.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Simple Son-of-a-Bitch, aren't you...  ...
> 
> Let me try this again... Slowly.
> 
> YOU... Meaning your Bad Self as a Human, should have been a Blow Job... Get it?...
> 
> Give it some Thought, Dingleberry.
> 
> How about this... You should've been a Stain on a Navy Blue Dress... Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?
Click to expand...


There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.

Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry. 



peace...


----------



## Big Black Dog

I like it and my wife likes it.  Don't watch the re-runs all the time but now and then we do.  I think it was a pretty funny show.


----------



## Douger

That show was produced in Tel Aviv. No ?


----------



## mal

tha malcontent said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...




My Wife will be Sad... Rue Passed.



peace...


----------



## Sarah G

tha malcontent said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wife will be Sad... Rue Passed.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...


I just saw that, Blanch is gone.  Three gone, Rose is the only one left.


----------



## Weezerfan

I haven't watched the show in years but Rue Maclanahan's character was messed up, in a funny way


----------



## mal

juli888 said:


> This most awful teleshow!!



Idiot.



peace...


----------



## mal

mal said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



I Love this Rant...



peace...


----------



## mal

I wrote this over 4 years ago?... Jebus Teats!



peace...


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Simple Son-of-a-Bitch, aren't you...  ...
> 
> Let me try this again... Slowly.
> 
> YOU... Meaning your Bad Self as a Human, should have been a Blow Job... Get it?...
> 
> Give it some Thought, Dingleberry.
> 
> How about this... You should've been a Stain on a Navy Blue Dress... Get it?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.
> 
> *Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




oh the irony...


----------



## mal

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.
> 
> *Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony...
Click to expand...


Shup Ravi. 



peace...


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I am not a homosexual, I don't do blow jobs, or cross dress in Navy Blue dresses with stains. I leave all of that stuff for you Homo white boys. Got it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.
> 
> *Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony...
Click to expand...


oh my!


----------



## mal

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.
> 
> *Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my!
Click to expand...


Irony in two posts... One by Ravi and one by her Sock. 

Ravi's one of the Biggest Bigots online.



peace...


----------



## Valerie

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are Intelligent Racists... You are not one of them.
> 
> *Stupid and Bigoted is NO way to go through Life, Dingleberry.*
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh my!
Click to expand...



lol 'member when 52nd street was going to _slip_ it to this place _short and sweet_?





> _We're gonna have a little show parade
> Before they know the second bar was played
> We're gonna slip it to 'em short and sweet on Fifty Second Street_




wonder whatever happened to that one...


----------



## Gracie

mal said:


> *The Golden Girls... The Filthiest TV Show EVER!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Memory of this filthy, foul, smutty Show is as you see it above... Kindly and funny Older Women in witty and precarious Situations...
> 
> *Far from what it REALLY was.*
> 
> I was too young to follow it when my Mom watched it and of course being in Junior High/High School, if I was following it, there would have been something wrong with me.
> 
> Having said that, my Wife is now addicted to it on Re-Runs... I don't want to hear about Geriatric Sex, Constipation, Female Hygiene or anything else of the sort when I am that Age, much less now!
> 
> For the Love of God!, how in the Hell did this show get past the Censors?
> 
> From 9 o'clock clockwise in the above picture:
> 
> *9: Pointlessly Mean.
> 
> 12: Antibiotic Slutty.
> 
> 3: Too Simple to have Survived to that Age.
> 
> 6: Behemoth Whiner with Momma Issues.  *
> 
> At what point did my Life take this turn?... I am critiquing the ****ing Golden Girls for crying out loud!... Now I'm saying things like _"for crying out loud", _for crying out loud!... What was I talking about again?
> 
> 
> 
> peace...


Actually, it is nothing but a bunch of old mean women even though one has half a brain cell.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I've never been into the show, but I did happen to see some of one of its episodes earlier this week and I get what you are meaning.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. During the show the guy that Rose is going with passes away giving her the impression that guys kick the bucket after they sleep with her because her previous relationship ended the same way. Well to prove to her that she wasn't cursed, a cop who shows up to inspect the scene of the man that she had just lost let her sleep with him as well! I was like, "Gee whiz! Can that lady go even one week without getting it on?" What made that scene worse was her joking saying that the cop died too.


----------

